# Angelausrüstung für Mallorca



## HECKE (25. August 2008)

Petri Heil erstmal...

ich bin neu hier im Forum und bin über Google auf Euch aufmerksam geworden...

...besonders dieser Beitrag fand ich in anbetracht der Tatsache, das es nächste Woche nach Mallorca geht interessant: http://http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=58908

Ich konnte auch schon einige Tips herauslesen...aber leider fand ich keine Empfehlungen, was das Angelgerät angeht...

ich selbst fliege nach Alcudia...direkt neben einem Yachthafen befindet sich das Hotel...

Ich wollte mit einer 70gr. Telespinnrute mit ner 270er Länge anreisen...oder würdet Ihr eher eine 360er Tele mit 70gr. WG empfehlen?

Ist eine 70er Rute für Mallorca überhaupt ausreichend oder sollte man auf etwas kräftigeres zurückgreifen?

Spultentechnisch wollte ich eine kleinere Karpfenfreilaufrolle mit 200m 32er montieren...

Bin über jeden Tip dankbar, da ich das erste mal im Meer angle.

Viele Grüße

HECKE#6


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (28. August 2008)

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Mallorca*

Beim Spinnfischen auf Malle war ich nie erfolgreich und kann daher keine Tipps geben.

Eine Fanggarantie gebe ich dir wenn du mit leichtem Stippgeschirr und Brot oder Maden angelst. Da beissen besonders in Häfen allerlei Brassenarten und Meeräschen.


----------



## didi0405 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Mallorca*

@ hecke|wavey:

auf malle feiert man :#2:bis zum umfallen :v
aber doch nicht angeln |kopfkrat
na ja  vielleicht paar mädels oder so #6 die kann man da an land ziehen wenn du den richtigen köder und rute dabei hast|muahah:

mfg didi

ps schreib was du gefangen hast


----------



## HECKE (29. August 2008)

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Mallorca*

#asodele...am Sonntag gehts los :vik:

@ didi: klar, die meisten verbinden malle mit saufen und flirten#g:l

ich freu mich, das ich das erste mal seit 21 jahren wegfliege#6

und dieser urlaub soll auch etwas erholung und kultur beinhalten:q...party hab ich wirklich fast jedes wochenende hier bei uns und mit dem stammtisch...

nachedem ich nun zig artikel durchgelesen habe und auch mächtig gegoogelt habe, denke ich, das eine 360er allroundrute mit 20-70gr. Wurfgewicht ausreichend ist...Wasserkugeln und sonstiger Kleinkram sind verstaut und nun hoffe ich auf super WEtter und den 1- oder anderen fisch#a

bis die tage

gruß

HECKE


----------



## Jemir (30. August 2008)

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Mallorca*

natürlich erwarten wir einen ausführlichen Bericht nach dem Urlaub, ich will diesjahr nämlich auch mal da hin ;-)


----------



## goeddoek (30. August 2008)

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Mallorca*

Moin Hecke |wavey:

Leider (fast ) zu spät gelesen. Aber Du hast Dich ja schon richtig entschieden. Recht lange Rute mit WG um 70 - 90 gr. wäre auch meine Wahl für dein Vorhaben.

Vielleicht kannst Du ja im Hafen mit Weißbrot vom Büfett ein paar Meeräschen anfüttern und anschließend fangen  :q
Dann aber die Bremse nicht voll zudrehen - sonst knallts |bigeyes:q

Viel Spaß, Petri Heil und schreib uns 'nen schönen Bericht.

Gruß,

Georg


----------



## getchyouzander (30. August 2008)

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Mallorca*

Hi,
es gibt auf jeden Fall viel Fisch am Lago Esperanza. Einfach in die Anlage vom Hotel Bellevue reinspazieren, schräg links halten.
Da wo am Restaurant die Fähre anlegt gibts große Meeräschen, kleine Meerbrassen und Aale. Wegen der Fähre ists auch etwas krautfrei, zumindest wars das im Frühjahr.

Ganz leichte, schlanke Schwimmer und feine Haken sind wichtig.
Die dicken stehen etwas tiefer, aber ab und zu sieht man sie.
Nimm n Zwiebelnetz und 5 m Schnur. Mit Brotresten ausm Hotel  füllen, reinhängen daneben angeln. Mit weichem Brotteig.

Viel Spass!#6


----------



## leowar (30. August 2008)

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Mallorca*

Kondome nicht vergessen


----------



## didi0405 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Mallorca*

@ hecke #h 

petri auf malle und sieh zu das du ein paar schöne doraden oder meeräschen rausholst #a
hoffe auf deinen bericht
bei deiner wahl mit der ausrüstung sehe ich das genau so #6



> nachedem ich nun zig artikel durchgelesen habe und auch mächtig gegoogelt habe, denke ich, das eine 360er allroundrute mit 20-70gr. Wurfgewicht ausreichend ist...Wasserkugeln und sonstiger Kleinkram


 
mfg didi:vik:


----------



## floxfisch (18. September 2008)

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Mallorca*

@hecke
Und schon wieder in deutschen Gefilden?
Wenn ja würde mich ja interessieren ob du was an die Leine bekommen hast und wie?
Vielleicht nen kleiner Bericht?.......och bidde bidde...:m

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## Jemir (22. September 2008)

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Mallorca*

ich bitte doch auch darum, bei mir gehts am 9.10. los


----------



## Jemir (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Mallorca*

ich glaube hier kommt nix mehr ...


----------



## HECKE (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Mallorca*

doch...kommt doch noch was...wenn auch etwas verspätet |supergri

also: mallorca traumhaft...tolles wetter und tolles meer:m

nachdem ich zwei mal in palma war wg. der angellizenz ging es los. aber vielleicht noch ein tip was das beantragen angeht...ich habe mir alle formualre von der behörde mitgeben lassen...die netten angestellten vom hotel haben mir die formulare ausgefüllt...dann nur noch rd.13 euro bei der bank einzahlen und mit dem zahlbeleg die angellizenz abholen#6

angeln konnte ich direkt am hotel...gefischt habe ich mt einer 360er rute mit -70gr wg. schnur 0,25er mono. eine einfache wasskugel anhängen. 10-16 haken reichen für die das uferfischen aus...bei den kleinen haken ist zu empfehlen, das die schnurstärke der vorfächer min. 0,14 hat...besser 0,16-0,20.

als fängiger köder hat sich mais und ein brotteig, den ich aus entrindetem toastbrot und wasser gemacht habe. köder sind recht teuer, wenn man sie vor ort kaufen möchte...also besser mitnehmen (was künstliche köder angeht...z.b. berkley gulb! maden und würmer)

gefangen habe ich keine riesen, dafür aber viele... und die kleinen haben auch spaß gemacht (größe +/- 25 cm)...vorsicht: sehr stachelig

als wir die insel durchstreiften haben wir noch viele tolle (angel-)plätze entdeckt, die sehr vielversprechend aussahen...also: immer augen aufhalten.

gruß

HECKE


----------



## BMW (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Mallorca*

Ich war im August in Alcudia.
Zu dieser Zeit waren an der Mole sehr viele Meeräschen in guten Größen.
Was die Technik angeht kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen, da ich nicht geangelt habe.
Aber ich denke mal, dass die Angler dort gerne Tips geben.

LG


----------



## YakuzaInk (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Mallorca*

was ich mal auf malle gemacht habe war so ne turi ausfahrt auf katzenhaie und so nen kram.. war auch recht lustig... wobei ich zum feiern da war und nich zum angeln =)


----------



## BastiHessen (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Mallorca*

Also ich persönlich hätte es glaube ich mal nachts mit Fischstückchen und Wasserkugel von irgend ner Mole aus probiert. Da müsste doch was gehen wenn man weit genug wirft?


----------



## floxfisch (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Mallorca*

So bin auch wieder im Lande,
da ich auch nur tagsüber mal die Haken gebadet habe, ist nichts großes dabei gewesen. Diverse kleine Brassenarten und die (ganz leckeren) Goldstriemen waren das häufigste. Die Abende waren für die Familie reserviert, ich denke aber der Tipp mit Wasserkugel und Fischstückchen ist nicht schlecht, hab beim Abendspaziergang mal jemanden gesehen der so geangelt hat, allerdings hab ich nicht gesehen ob er was gefangen hat. 
Ich hatte noch ein paar Anfasser mit an der Wasserkugel leicht gezupften Gummisandaalen, ist aber nix hängen geblieben. Sonstige Kunstköder von Blinker, Wobbler bis Gummifisch haben nichts gebracht. Der Köder der Wahl war Brot, als Teig oder am Stück und der Haken einfach mit Brotflocke oder kleiner Teigkugel unten zwei bis drei Zentimeter unter dem (schwimmenden) Brot, alles andere wie Würmer, Maden etc. was man so kaufen kann, waren tagsüber nix wert, ach ja und bei uns war die beste Ausbeute so zwei bis drei Meter vom felsigen Ufer entfernt. Hatte ne 3,50 Meter Rute mit -70gr Wurfgewicht dabei, eine Spule mit 30iger Mono (am besten durchsichtig da speziell die Meeräschen sehr vorsichtig sind und scheinbar die Schnur sehen können) und ne ausgewaschene geflochtene für KuKöangelei. Hab zwar im Endeffekt nichts richtig großes gefangen aber so auf Sicht zu angeln ist schon ein Spaß. Ich denke in der Dämmerung oder Nachts ist sicherlich auch mehr drin. Ach ja als Tipp vielleicht noch und weil man immer wieder hört man soll schön kleine Haken nehmen, alles unter Größe 8 ist verboten! Der Typ aus dem Angelladen bei uns im Ort meinte, es macht zwar trotzdem jeder, aber wenn man kontrolliert wird sollte man schnell die Leine kappen, denn wenn die GuardiaCivil das mitkriegt fackelt die nicht lange und kassiert gleich das Geschirr ein! Also am besten gar nicht erst mit kleinen Haken, ab Grösse 8 reicht völlig und die ganz kleinen Fischchen will man ja eh nicht. Ach ja wenn man keine Lizenz hat ist das weniger tragisch als die kleinen Haken da die Herren Gesetzteshüter dann nur den freundlichen Hinweis bringen, dass man sich doch bitte beim nächsten mal eine Lizenz in Palma besorgen soll......jedenfalls laut dem Typ aus dem Angelladen. Wir wurden nicht einmal kontrolliert.
Alles in allem kann man auf Mallorca schon nette Angelstunden am Wasser verbringen, für kapitale Exemplare muss man dann wohl allerdings auf die schöne Aussicht am Tage verzichten und sich mit dem Dunkel der Nacht begnügen.

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## Jemir (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Mallorca*

so, ich bin auch wieder eingetrudelt. Das mit der Hakengröße war mir neu, vor allem weil ich mir extra vor Ort 10´er gekauft habe um mir paar Fischel aus der Nähe anzuschauen. Also Angeln kann man auf Malle gut, fürs nächste mal nehm ich sicherlich auch etwas anderes Tackle mit. Ich war da jedenfalls nicht das letzte mal


----------



## DerAlsterdorfer (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Mallorca*

Moin!
Ich werde am kommenden Sonntag wieder nach Malle fliegen (mit Frau und Kindern) und werde zum zweiten Mal Angelgerät mitnehmen. Der erste Versuch Ende Mai/ Anfang Juni war eher schlecht...tagsüber ging wirklich nicht viel außer finger- bis hand langen Barschartigen, die ein ständig die Würmer vom Haken gelutscht haben...|gr:
Einmal war ich nachts mit frischen Seeringlern (aus dem Automaten, wie cool!#6 nur etwas teuer) und eingelegten Krabben sowie Tintenfischchen an der Felsküste, doch  an dem Abend war extrem hoher Seegang (ohrenbeteubender Lärm!) und da ging garnichts.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall etwas schlauer geworden und werde es diesmal mit frischen Sardinenhappen und frischen Tintenfischen in der Dämmerung probieren, aber nur wenn nicht wieder so eine Brandung herrscht! Diesmal muss es doch klappen...hat jemand noch einen Tipp für mich??? Ich würde ne Grundmontage mit der Sardine bestücken und evtl. eine Wasserkugelmontage mit Tintenfisch...hab auch drüber nachgedacht Dropshot auszuprobieren, mit Gummi oder evtl. sogar mit langen schmalen Tintenfischfetzen. Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?
Ich bin übrigens in Canyamel im Nordosten, ist eine schöne kleine und beschauliche Bucht in der man seine Ruhe hat...und wenn im Meer nix geht, geh ich mit Brot und Maden an den nahegelegenen Fluss der dort am Strand ins Meer mündet, da geht Einiges! #6

Viele Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## HECKE (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Mallorca*

@DerAlsterdorfer:

So...dann bist du seit gestern in mallorca...:c...und wir sitzen hier bei *brrrrrr*-temperaturen und regen...

erstmal: viel spaß...tolles wetter und viel erfolg was deine oben beschrieben angelmethoden angeht#6

gib mal nen kurzen bericht dazu, wie und wann du was gefangen hast...falls du was gefangen hast:q

gruß und schönen urlaub

|wavey:HECKE|wavey:


----------



## H3ndrik (20. November 2009)

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Mallorca*

ich fliege auch nächstes jahr mallorca ...
könntet ihr mir tipps geben?ich fahre nach sant elm!


----------

